# Thermometer's



## txcarguy (Jul 22, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing the Taylor 522 Connoisseur Digital Dual Probe Thermometer and Timer  for my new Landman Big Block. Does anyone have any experiance with this termometer? Good/Bad?  .


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't used the Taylor, but I just got a Redi-Check ET73 after reading some recommendations for it. I like it, and the remote transmitter is pretty handy.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Give us a little introduction about yourself and your smoking/grilling gear. I moved your thread to roll call, so that others can welcome you to the forum. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## duffman (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome, I am sure you will find the info you are looking for here.


----------



## chefrc (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Family Friend


----------



## carson627 (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard Txcarguy.  I think you'll like it here.  I don't have your thermometer so I can't help you there.


----------



## john-z (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the board! I too am new here and anxious to add the remote therms to my tool box, so let us know what you find out and decide.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 30, 2010)

First off Welcome John to SMF. you'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## timrenner (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome! From one new guy to another, there are lots of great people with great advice here.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to SMF I am in the same situation as you are, Not sure which therm to go with....


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 30, 2010)

TXCARGUY said:


> I am looking at purchasing the Taylor 522 Connoisseur Digital Dual Probe Thermometer and Timer  for my new Landman Big Block. Does anyone have any experiance with this termometer? Good/Bad?  .







sloweredcivic said:


> Welcome to SMF I am in the same situation as you are, Not sure which therm to go with....


I haven't tried the taylor yet, but have tried many other brands (polder, CDN, cheapo's) and actually like the Maveric dual probe or the cheapos the best.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2010)

First off - welcome to SMF. Lots of good info here

I have the ET73 and have been very pleased with it - in my situation the range is good and the batteries last forever


----------



## princess (Jul 31, 2010)

I love my Maverick. Got mine at an Omaha Steak brick-n-mortar store on sale for $20.  I will *never* buy anything without a remote ever again. WOW is that convenient!!

-Princess


coffee_junkie said:


> I haven't tried the taylor yet, but have tried many other brands (polder, CDN, cheapo's) and actually like the Maveric dual probe or the cheapos the best.


----------



## garyf1419 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the Maverick E-73 also and I love. I 1st tried the cheapo version at Lowe's and I didn't care for it much. Bought mine at Amazon for $36.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 2, 2010)

I also have an ET 73 that I have used three times now.  Twice in my MES and once in a ProQ charcoal smoker.  It has worked quite well for me.


----------



## ronaldf123 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,I only have a weber right now and am reading here about smoking. Does eveybody use thermometers and when do you put them in?


----------



## thatguyclark (Aug 5, 2010)

I use thermometers on everything i cook except my ribs. and i prefer to use standard probe type. I do however calibrate them everytime I cook.


----------



## princess (Aug 6, 2010)

I use thermometers for everything, insert at the beginning (I don't wanna open the door of my smoker if I can help it) and calibrate before I use it each and every time.

I find my guests like it when I do it even for grilling steaks. PERFECT medium rare, every time.
 


Ronaldf123 said:


> Hi,I only have a weber right now and am reading here about smoking. Does eveybody use thermometers and when do you put them in?


----------



## duggy (Aug 6, 2010)

what do you mean by calibrate your thermometer every time??


----------



## ballagh (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome.  I use the Maverick Dual Probe Wireless and Love it.  I can mow the yard over 150 feet away from it and still reads perfectly.


----------



## hughjass (Aug 6, 2010)

duggy said:


> what do you mean by calibrate your thermometer every time??


Duggy, I'm just a noob here, but I think you'd calibrate your thermo by measuring the thermo against a known value.  Icewater=32 F......boiling water = ~212F (make sure you adjust for your local altitude)

Best


----------



## wingnut (Aug 6, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a thermometer that you can put in the door (MFPS) WITH a probe for the meat?  Or do you suggest just probing the meat as you go, just seems like a big loss of smoke and heat.


----------



## bigmomma (Aug 7, 2010)

Google the maverick. You won't have to open your smoker-


----------



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Flip switch to Celsius. Set thermometers alarm to 100 degrees, if you have one.

Drop probe into pot of water, make sure it does not touch the pot itself. It helps if you have a clothespin or something similar.

Turn the pot up high. When it boils, your alarm should sound. If not, adjust the gauge using your manufacturers instructions.


----------



## eman (Aug 8, 2010)

Either boiling water , which boils @ 212 degrees or ice water bath . 32 degrees or so. check any thermo you use this way .That way you know if it is off and how much and you know the difference in multiple thermos.


----------



## princess (Aug 8, 2010)

Isn't it terrible... I can NEVER remember the Fahrenheit boiling temp, which is why I suggested flipping to Celsius.  My friend suggested I stick it in my mouth and hope for 98.6 LOL


eman said:


> Either boiling water , which boils @ 212 degrees or ice water bath . 32 degrees or so. check any thermo you use this way .That way you know if it is off and how much and you know the difference in multiple thermos.


----------

